# Sonar



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ok, I know this has been beaten to death but I have some questions. First off I'm looking to put a new GPS/fishfinder combo on my 235 Slickcraft. My fishing will include Erie and Saginaw bay walleye and Lake MI salmon/steelhead. I first started looking at the Lowrance Elite 7 but wasn't sure if I needed the side imaging the HDS offers. Then I started looking at the Raymarine Dragonfly and the Garmin echo series, and was impressed with what I saw and with the reviews. Also both the Raymarine and Garmin customer service seems stellar by others reviews, not so positive towards Lowrance. How beneficial is side imaging for these trolling situations? I want input on the benefit of HDS7 vs the elite series but I'm more interested hearing from those who run Raymarine and Garmin and hear your input, I'm very unfamiliar with those brands. I will only be running one unit so multiple sonar hookups are of no concern. Also I already have a older Hummingbird on the boat now and was thinking of keeping it on there so when trolling I can run the GPS off it and run full screen sonar on the new unit. Thanks for any input guys. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I have installed many Garmin products and all have been happy with them. I personally used them on my last boat, except Simrad AP. My boat now has Raymarine stuff, which it came with. All thru late 90's up to late 2000's I hated their stuff. It seems there were a lot of issues and they were difficult to use. Well, in 2010 or so they have been acquired by Flir, which has made some substantial changes to them in both quality and customer service. I have a DSM3000 that is from 2009 and last yr they were replacing them free of charge since they found issues with them. Even when it wasn't owned by FLIR at the time they were build, they Stood up and did the right thing. I will be adding another display on my boat with CHIRP and it will be a Raymarine. I still like the Garmin stuff, but I think they have slipped a bit in customer service were Raymarine has stepped it up. As for Lowrance, I saw nothing but issues with quality. I have not done one in a few yrs, so it may have gotten better. I know I saw some much junk from them it would take a BIG change ot get me to put one on my boat.

I know West Marine has the Garmin GPS 740S on sale right now for $750. That's a good buy.


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the response, I was hoping to hear from a guy like you. I've read a lot of your post and you're very knowledgeable on these issues. Have you tested or seen the Dragonfly in action? It seems like a nice unit and looks very user friendly. Also I'm very unfamiliar with the sonar technology, could you please explain (in layman terms) about the CHIRP technology and the benefit with it. I'm thinking my budget is going to be around $1000 - $1200 on this, if that helps to put me in the right direction. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I have no personal knowledge on the dragonfly, or CHIRP for that matter. Kinda the reason I want to install one this season. I have a feeling it may not be that beneficial to salmon guys as much as shallow water folk.

I have read alot of good things about DF, but like I said never saw one in action live. Might wanna check out raymarine A series. 7" with Built in CHIRP with xducer for $1300 if ya look around

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chasenabby (Apr 30, 2008)

For what's it worth I have a Hummingbird 958C and absolutely love it. Had to upgrade the mapping because the built in map didn't show enough detail. 
I spend most of my time trolling so I saw no need for side imaging. 
It was reasonably priced and allows me to see my downriggers.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Humminbird have come a long way. I think they have a great product with a good price tag. For us salmon guy, I kinda agree the side imaging is not needed

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

Any one have any experience with the Simrad graphs with the CHIRP sounder?


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm looking at the Dragonfly pretty hard, I like the simplicity of it.


----------



## out2fish (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone had any experience using side imaging in the big lake? Its mostly for structure, right? Would it good for picking up baitfish?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You can go about 150 deep (SI) if I recall with a HB unit.
Guys that think they are NOT for featureless water are sorely WRONG.
When you can see bait & fish off to the side - you drag your cursor over, drop a way point - swing a circle & show'M your wares.....


:evilsmile :evilsmile :evilsmile


----------



## Tripleclean (Oct 25, 2011)

If salmon guys gave up all the old ideas and just used their bait wells to catch salmon...side scanning would be great to find bait. Stby, cast net portside. Throw..boom bait.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tripleclean (Oct 25, 2011)

Dirty water

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

SI sees _*EVERYTHING*_, live or dead - tiny, small or large.

150 feet down: http://www.humminbird.com/Products/998c-HD-SI-Combo/


----------



## IRon (Dec 4, 2008)

Had Garmin for years on my boat. Great units. 
Looked very seriously at Dragonfly but wanted a larger screen for a combo unit. And its an absolute stand alone unit, cant interface it with anything. The down imaging looks sharp, but again the small screen......
Finally decided on an 859 Humminbird. Larger screen, many interface options, mapping options with navionics and lakemaster. Can get down and side imaging if you want. All i wanted was sonar and GPS so I saved some money and cost around $575 for base unit.


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

sfw1960 said:


> You can go about 150 deep (SI) if I recall with a HB unit.
> Guys that think they are NOT for featureless water are sorely WRONG.
> When you can see bait & fish off to the side - you drag your cursor over, drop a way point - swing a circle & show'M your wares.....
> 
> ...


I have an HB SI unit for my SS235. It barely clears the O/D but works great. I agree with you. It also pulled double duty on my jet boat. Great unit all around.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Glad you like yours too. 
I have 2 and am thinking on a 3rd one....
The Dragonfly is a fine machine for what it is, yet Ray have to bring up their game a notch with _customer service_...
As far as CHIRP goes - that can give some great images in magnum water depths - of course if you haven't read up on it, most folks don't know what it is or how it works...
I think I want an 899ci HD SI on the bow with the 798ci SI alongside just for the maps only. :evilsmile :mischeif:


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

IRon said:


> Had Garmin for years on my boat. Great units.
> Looked very seriously at Dragonfly but wanted a larger screen for a combo unit. And its an absolute stand alone unit, cant interface it with anything. The down imaging looks sharp, but again the small screen......
> Finally decided on an 859 Humminbird. Larger screen, many interface options, mapping options with navionics and lakemaster. Can get down and side imaging if you want. All i wanted was sonar and GPS so I saved some money and cost around $575 for base unit.


Dragonfly just came out with a 7" screen I'm glad I waited, that is going on the boat. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

bassman00 said:


> Dragonfly just came out with a 7" screen I'm glad I waited, that is going on the boat.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I hope it will do a _FULL_ screen update when switching modes, unlike the original 5.7" Dragonfly....


----------

